# Security Clearance Tips



## Il Duce (Jul 10, 2016)

I was going to respond in the 'Ranger Taboo' thread but thought this might be of more general interest for folks going for a security clearance. 

Most of this has likely been mentioned in other threads but they didn't come up in the first 3 pages of links when I searched clearance-related threads (the HRC email threads may be skewing the results) so thought it might be useful to consolidate.

A couple of general points made by many members but bear repeating:

1. Be honest!  There's no such thing as a little lie on security paperwork or interviews.

2. When in doubt, document it on your SF-86.  This goes for everything but especially drugs, criminal record, and travel/interaction with foreign nationals.

3. Debt is a killer.  Don't apply for a clearance until you get your debt under control.

Some specific tips I've found useful, I'm sure others will have more to add:

1. Download a hard-copy of an SF-86 and fill it out longhand.  Have it with you when you open EQIP and fill out the official form online.  You get a brief window to complete your SF-86, it's best to be prepared.  Some of the information requires research - especially citizenship, birthdays, addresses, etc.  You may not have time in the 5 days EQIP is open for you to track all that stuff down.  Also allows you to do quality control.  Mistakes are the same thing as lying once the form is turned in until you can convince an investigator otherwise - not easy to do.  It behooves you to get the thing 100% correct.  Do-overs come about as often as they do in the rest of your life - not very fucking often.

2. If you do any online shopping (I use Amazon) your order history is a great tool for looking up your, and your acquaintances' addresses.  You need an address and phone number for every person you mention and yourself accounting for all your time.  That can be tough in the military so the records of what you've had sent where can save you a lot of time.

3. You will need to list a person - not related to you - who knew you at each address you have lived, then a few at the end as general character witnesses.  I like to use married couples - you get two entries while only having to remember/record one address/phone number.

4. Don't put anyone down you wouldn't want investigators to talk to.  If you have folks you wouldn't want investigators to talk to make sure whatever they are going to say is properly covered in your SF-86.

5. You can't have any unaccounted for time on your chronology - i.e. the day after you stopped living at one address you need to be covered by a new address.  This is a pain for folks who take permissive TDY or TDY enroute but you have to cover it. 

6. Your first application for a clearance goes back 10 years for TS, 5 for S.  Every future SF-86 (periodic review - or PR) covers the time since your last SF-86 (don't cover the time twice).  Believe a TS is updated every 5 years and a S every 10 years.  You have a 6 month window barring deployment so keep an eye out - it's not your S2's job to track you down when your PR is due.

7. Plan ahead on your PR.  It's great to get out of the service and still be covered by your clearance for several years.  TS and S investigations cost companies tens of thousands of dollars.  When they don't have to spend that money it translates to higher starting salaries they may be willing to offer you.

8. Once your EQIP is complete there's an option to print/email yourself a copy of your SF-86 - always do it.  Keep a copy of your SF-86 always - ALWAYS.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2016)

My #1 tip for EQip: Your birthplace is "unknown".  It always has been, and always will be.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 11, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> My #1 tip for EQip: Your birthplace is "unknown".  It always has been, and always will be.



Just answer every one of the investigators questions with 'allegedly.'


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll add to this based off my recent experience getting re-upped for my S.  If you have a home of record/place you are living at, and you go TDY a lot, do not list all the TDYs.  I thought I was doing the right thing by listing an address and saying "Went on multiple TDYs during this time".  That flagged and I spent 8 hours with an investigator going down every TDY.  Had to provide an address and person who knew me for each one.  It was a huge PITA. The investigator told me to just leave that off next time.  She said if I put it on there, then we have to talk about it, but if I don't say anything and just list where I lived when I was home, it's completely fine.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2016)

I just gave this to a coworker. He was blown away and very grateful.



Deathy McDeath said:


> My #1 tip for EQip: Your birthplace is "unknown".  It always has been, and always will be.



I prefer "Your Mom." Every investigator knows your mom.


----------

